# Apache22 making web visitors download a file



## contraversy (May 6, 2012)

My webserver has been working fine. But for some reason after a recent reboot, I have changed no settings. When I visit my site, it does not load a page, it just pops up for the visitor to download a file. When I download it and open it in notepad it is just the .html code in a file with no extension.

If you must see for yourself the link is here.


----------



## jem (May 6, 2012)

Here's the gory details of the request:


```
jason@beastie:~ % telnet mizfitz.org 80
Trying 68.186.186.44...
Connected to mizfitz.org.
Escape character is '^]'.
GET / HTTP/1.1
Host: mizfitz.org

HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Date: Sun, 06 May 2012 13:40:57 GMT
Server: Apache/2.2.22 (FreeBSD) DAV/2 PHP/5.3.11 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/0.9.8q
Last-Modified: Fri, 04 May 2012 11:16:29 GMT
ETag: "340d8a-36-4bf340d49fd40"
Accept-Ranges: bytes
Content-Length: 54
[red]Content-Type: applications/x-httpd-php[/red]

<html><body><h1>Under Construction</h1></body></html>
Connection closed by foreign host.
```

The Content-Type is set to "applications/x-httpd-php".  That's almost certainly wrong.  .php files are not supposed to be served to clients as-is, but instead interpreted by the PHP module in Apache to generate HTML.  Your web browser won't know what to do with that content-type, so it tries to download it as a binary file.  If you have a definition for .php files in your mime.types file, try removing/commenting it out.

When I request pages from my phpBB installation, they have the Content-Type set to text/html.


----------



## mgaribaldi (May 11, 2012)

Hi, I recently followed the link you posted, and it worked fine for me. Have you solved your problem?


----------

